

How Funding Rounds Differ: Seed, Series A, Series B, and C... - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/03/how-funding-rounds-differ-seed-series.html

======
JackHerrick
A good read for entrepreneurs learning their way around Sandhill Road's
alphabet soup.

------
nivertech
Nothing about Series F? Founders Institute has special Series F in their
incorporation docs in order to protect founders.

~~~
eladgil
Series F is often actually a series seed or A stock instrument. I write more
about it here:

[http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/03/vcs-starter-stock-why-how-
to...](http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/03/vcs-starter-stock-why-how-to-ask-
for-f.html)

~~~
rmaccloy
From my understanding, you're describing (edit: something like) Series FF
(i.e. what Founders Fund issues) there-- the founder's institute stuff has
certain additional voting rights attached in additional to liquidity
provisions.

From Scott Walker's blog: [http://walkercorporatelaw.com/startup-issues/ask-
the-attorne...](http://walkercorporatelaw.com/startup-issues/ask-the-attorney-
series-ff-stock/) [http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/01/ask-the-attorney-what-
the-...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/03/01/ask-the-attorney-what-the-heck-is-
class-f-stock/)

~~~
eladgil
Yes agreed. I focus on FF/starter stock versus series F. I have not seen an
early stage startup successfully negotiate series F stock given e.g.
supervoting rights.

Later stage companies (see e.g. FB and Google) with strong founders in place
can often get a dual class structure with super voting rights later in their
life as they prepare to go public and their existing investors/board can get
liquidity.

